# Navarre Pier - Still Closed 1May?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Navarre pier going to be open today? Cant go to work so I would like to be able to go fishing, crappy water or not.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Called the pier and they are open.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Report back how bad the water is please. Coming down to fish for some cobia Saturday.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

scjeff said:


> Report back how bad the water is please. Coming down to fish for some cobia Saturday.


 http://www.navarrebeachpiercam.com/


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I look on the cam this morn at 8am and saw maybe 6 people total all at the end from what I could make out of the live feed


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It looks flat... Anything biting?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

What's biting:
http://www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

steelhead said:


> http://www.navarrebeachpiercam.com/



Is there special software that I must install to view live feed from cam??????


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

tank1949 said:


> Is there special software that I must install to view live feed from cam??????


 Maybe Java. Here I another link for some beach web cams: http://pensacolasurf.com/webcams


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

steelhead said:


> Maybe Java. Here I another link for some beach web cams: http://pensacolasurf.com/webcams



That one worked, but can't seem to link to live pier cams? Java, by default, is loaded.


----------

